# At least they are honest about now.



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

Maybe the idiots in the middle that voted for Obama will have second thoughts next time now that the socialists, marxists, commies and progressives are being so honest about their true intentions.








"control the people"


----------



## WVDave (Jun 30, 2007)

Dingell is right you know. Clearly the Constitution was written so the Government could do what it needs to do to "control the people", especially those evil rich people who hate everyone.


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

*None of these guys and gals*



WVDave said:


> Dingell is right you know. Clearly the Constitution was written so the Government could do what it needs to do to "control the people", especially those evil rich people who hate everyone.


There is not a honest bone in the body of any of those guys and gals.:thumbs_do


----------

